# How long before Amitriptyline starts to work?



## ger123

Hello,My doctor started me on amitriptyline a few months ago. After four weeks I had to stop taking it because of the side effects (dizziness, dissorientation, confusion, sedation and many more). After a two week break I'm back on 25mg per day (the dose as when I started). Its been 4 weeks now and there has been little improvement.I'd appreciate it if anyone could let me know if they've had success with it, and how long before the've seen an improvement?Thanks


----------



## 18438

With any antid or psychotropic med, you have to give your body time to adjust to it, generally by 4 weeks you should be starting to see the side effects reduced. To start feeling the positive effects you need to give it at least 6 weeks. Sometimes longer, but thats generally when you will start to feel better. If you took a break from it, then yuo have to restart the med basically, give it at least 6 weeks to see a positive effect from when you started taking it again. If you dont see any, or the side effects just wont go away, then talk to your doctor, you may need a higher dosage or you may need to try something else.


----------



## Guest

Totally concur with what Starr has said - I'm a Brit so alot of the medications you discuss here don't ring any bells but the general points I'd totally go along with. Be patient - but as a general rule of thumb - if, at the end of say 8 weeks you are really feeling no better and the side-effects are still worrisome, I'd be going back and asking for another prescription. The doctor may well then suggest a few days, even a week before you start summat else. Keep the faith, I had to try 3 anti-depressants before I found one that suited and my advice, for what its worth - stay away from scare-monger sites on the net. If I believed them I'd be a psychotic zombie.There is a hope but you have to be persistent and proactive - work closely with the doctors - you'll get there, promise.Sue


----------



## Scorchedpath

I have been on Amitriptyline a couple of times in the last few years. The first few days are truly awful. It is hard to stay awake and even then your ability to function is compromised. It is easier to control the side effects if you take the dose at bedtime especially after the first three or four days. By morning, most of the drowziness has dissipated. I found it to be moderately effective at controlling the IBS symptoms over the long term. Unfortunately, in the process, I gained about 25 pounds. It is fairly effective at controlling anxiety, if that is a contributing factor to your IBS. If you have trouble sleeping at night, I have not found a better sleep aid. Otherwise, I think that it is probably not worth the side effects. In other words, the flame is not worth the candle.


----------



## Guest

Trouble is - all these medications are just so ideosyncratic - I suppose its a question of being pragmatic about it and weighing up the pros and cons.Sue


----------



## Scorchedpath

Exactly. I should have emphasized that these were my experiences but everyone seems to react differently. As to the original question about how long it took to work, I noticed a reduction in pain within a week or so. The effect on my anxiety was much more subtle and took somewhat longer to notice. Of course, as much as I was eating, maybe I was just in a food coma the whole time.


----------



## Guest

As a very crude "rule of thumb" in terms of noticing beneficial effects re anxiety and/or depression - I'd say if by 6/8 weeks you had noticed no beneficial effects - or the side-effects were severe enough to warrant concern (increased anxiety, rash, sleeplessness etc etc) - you are probably on the wrong medication and I'd then seek professional advice.Sue


----------



## ger123

Thanks to all who have posted. Your advice is very welcome and much appreciated.I'm almost on amitriptyline 7 weeks now. To be honest, there hasn't been a major improvement in my condition, but I think it has stabilised a little. But I'm being fairly generous with the term "srabilised a little"! I still haven't got a full appetite. I'm still very restricted in what I can eat, and even then those foods still makes be feel uncomfortable. I've also had several "bad days" in the last few weeks where I've missed work.The side effects have mostly gone, although I still feel pretty groggy most of the time......still I can't say if thats due to the tablets or the IBS.I have an appointment to go back to see my doctor on 30th Nov, about four weeks time. I'll keep going as I am till then, and keep hoping that I'm about to turn the corner and that days of pain are behind me!


----------



## 18438

I dont want to disapoint you, but no matter what treatment you find to stabalize your IBS, you will always have to watch what you eat. Though you may be able to indulge in bad foods once in a while, there really is no treatment available that will allow you to go back to eating everything a "normal" person would. It sucks but unfortunantly it is reality. What most meds and treatments can do is help to ease or get rid of attacks etc when you are eating well (we all have those tiems that no matter what we eat or do we still get d or c!). Oftentimes people see an improvement in a more general sense rather then a complete disapearance of IBS.


----------



## ger123

starrlamia,Don't worry, you don't dissapoint me I totally realise that I will always have to watch what I eat, and that I may never be entirely symptom free. Where I'm trying to get to is a situation like you described, where I can eat "good" food and be relatively symptom free most of the time. At the moment I can barely eat at all, so this is a major aim for me!Thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## 18438

if you are ibs-d you could check out the calcium info on the d forum, it has been really helpful for some people.. if you are c, I dont know what to recommend







Or if you are like me, alternating.. then i can sympathize with the pickle you are in Hoping you find something that works for you


----------



## Candice Crystal Collins

I am not sure what you are suffering from but I myself have *GAD*, *Insomnia,* and* Depression*. I am currently taking *amitriptyline* for 2 days now and notice it *does not help with onset panic attacks *and is *only beneficial* *in the long run* which *can take 4-6 weeks, and still may not benefit you*, but when I went to urgent care I was given *Colazipam* *(Kallonopin)* and it* worked fast *and was *highly effective*. I have lost over 7 Ibs in one months time due to my throat and chest tightning, amongst my diaherria, severe headaches, and much more. I will add a short list of the most common effects of Depression, Anxiety, and Panic Attacks.

http://i1357.photobucket.com/albums/q758/Candice_Crystal_Collins/commoneffects_zps8d3402b6.jpg

You can also* suffer lack of appetite, lack of energy,* and *much more. My doctor *put me on something called the *BRAT DIET *which *consists of only...*


*Gatorade, Powerade, Water, Popsicles*
*Apple Sauce*
*Banana's*
*Toast*
*Chicken Broth*
*Boiled White Rice*
*Yogurt*
*Hard Peppermint Candy will help with Gas*

*I must avoid milk and dairy products *w *exception *of the* yogurt*, and *must avoid citric acid products *w* exception *of a *multi-vitamin/multi-mineral supplement.* You can *speak with your doctor *and* see if you need* *a* certain *diet until they can find a medicine *or *treatment *that will *work for you.*

I hope this has been of some help


----------

